# Moving to Tulum, Quintana Roo, Need info



## LydiaK

I am planning on moving from NYC to Tulum in mid-July. i have done some research, saving money, and know some Spanish. I have a degree in Photography as well as great experience in other fields of work...are there any expats from the US living there currently?
does anyone have any info or advice about:

-Jobs, either there or work via the computer?
-Apartment/Room rentals?
-Banking? (bancomer...not sure if I need employment or actual utility bills to open and account)?
-Staying more than 6 months...? ( I read you can take your tourist visa to the boarder after 6 months and request a new one to stay longer...is this true or do I need employment in MX or any other additional paperwork stating my finances? 

Any additional information is greatly appreciated!!!
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## mickisue1

LydiaK said:


> I am planning on moving from NYC to Tulum in mid-July. i have done some research, saving money, and know some Spanish. I have a degree in Photography as well as great experience in other fields of work...are there any expats from the US living there currently?
> does anyone have any info or advice about:
> 
> -Jobs, either there or work via the computer?
> -Apartment/Room rentals?
> -Banking? (bancomer...not sure if I need employment or actual utility bills to open and account)?
> -Staying more than 6 months...? ( I read you can take your tourist visa to the boarder after 6 months and request a new one to stay longer...is this true or do I need employment in MX or any other additional paperwork stating my finances?
> 
> Any additional information is greatly appreciated!!!
> Muchas Gracias!


How much time have you spent in Tulum?

It's changed greatly over the past few years, from a sleepy little town to a snowbird destination.


----------



## LydiaK

mickisue1 said:


> How much time have you spent in Tulum?
> 
> It's changed greatly over the past few years, from a sleepy little town to a snowbird destination.


 A little over a week...I know a few people there and other parts of MX but they are residents....any advice on the above topics? Are you living there?


----------



## Belizegirl

There are forums dedicated to the Mayan Riviera area (hope I am allowed to post that, as I did not post a link to another forum) that you may find helpful with regard to some of your questions relating to Tulum, answers to your other questions can most definitely be found here.


----------



## joaquinx

LydiaK said:


> I am planning on moving from NYC to Tulum in mid-July. i have done some research, saving money, and know some Spanish. I have a degree in Photography as well as great experience in other fields of work...are there any expats from the US living there currently?
> does anyone have any info or advice about:
> 
> -Jobs, either there or work via the computer?
> -Apartment/Room rentals?
> -Banking? (bancomer...not sure if I need employment or actual utility bills to open and account)?
> -Staying more than 6 months...? ( I read you can take your tourist visa to the boarder after 6 months and request a new one to stay longer...is this true or do I need employment in MX or any other additional paperwork stating my finances?
> 
> Any additional information is greatly appreciated!!!
> Muchas Gracias!


You will need a FM3 type visa with a work permit. Rumor has it that selling time shares and condos will get you a work permit fast. 
Try VivaStreet Resultados de tu Búsqueda Vivastreet for suggestions on apts.
You'll need an FM3 type visa, at least, to open a bank account. However, some banks will open one with a Tourist Permit (FMM).
180 days on the tourist visa and, yes, many hop a bus to Belize and return to get a new tourist permit.


----------



## LydiaK

hmm ok, but to get a FM3 you have to have proof of employment first correct? I read that Bancomer opens tourist banck accounts...but I think you need proof of utility bill or other...what if everything is already included in the apartment rental...maybe I should just contact the bank...
As for the Visa...do I have to actually cross the boarder? Can't I go to an embassy or boarder nearby and request a new 180 day visa 10 days before the first one expires? 
Or do I have to actually spend time outside the country?
Ps, thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## joaquinx

LydiaK said:


> hmm ok, but to get a FM3 you have to have proof of employment first correct? I read that Bancomer opens tourist banck accounts...but I think you need proof of utility bill or other...what if everything is already included in the apartment rental...maybe I should just contact the bank...
> As for the Visa...do I have to actually cross the boarder? Can't I go to an embassy or boarder nearby and request a new 180 day visa 10 days before the first one expires?
> Or do I have to actually spend time outside the country?
> Ps, thanks everyone for the help.


You either need a job or an income from outside of Mexico in the amount of ~1,300 usd per month. Get the utility bill from the landlord - that is sufficient. 

As for the tourist permit trick - some do and some don't. Ask some gringos in Tulum as how they do it. You can only get a tourist visa at the border or on arrival by air.


----------



## LydiaK

I plan to have some savings in $ before I leave to live off of for at least 10 months if I can't find employment...and I was going to have a family member hold it for me and transfer funds when needed...I read somewhere that in order to get a second FMM sometimes they require proof of employment or proof of savings to live and you can have a family member vouch that he/she is footing the bill i.e. you are a dependent...? Any US expats here living on a 2nd or multiple visas??? Advice on obtaining one after 180days?


----------



## joaquinx

LydiaK said:


> I plan to have some savings in $ before I leave to live off of for at least 10 months if I can't find employment...and I was going to have a family member hold it for me and transfer funds when needed...I read somewhere that in order to get a second FMM sometimes they require proof of employment or proof of savings to live and you can have a family member vouch that he/she is footing the bill i.e. you are a dependent...? Any US expats here living on a 2nd or multiple visas??? Advice on obtaining one after 180days?


About the only way to get around the income requirement without local employment is to attend a school recognized my Migration. Generally speaking, that would be a degree granting institution. For instance, language classes at an university, not a local private school. 
Most who live here have a bank account in the US and withdraw funds from an ATM. Bank of America debit and credit cards can withdraw funds from Scotia and Santander banks without fee from either BoA or the local bank. 
The FMM (tourist permit) is issued at the border or on arrival by air. The is no renewal beyond 180 days. You have to leave the country. Thus the trip to Belize.
Before 180 are up, you can apply for a FM3 type visa and that would have either employment or income requirements as I mentioned above.


----------



## LydiaK

well it seems like I may have to take a trip to get another FMM....does anyone know if I have to leave the country for a specific amount of time?


----------



## Belizegirl

If I remember correctly, you need to leave for 72 hours. We now know a very nice lady at the Belize/Mexico border who does not make us do that anymore.


----------



## LydiaK

How did you meet her? And obviously this is a special circumstance...does anyone else have experience going to the boarder or just renewing a FMM? IS there any info about this on a consulate page...can't seem to find the info....?


----------



## Belizegirl

LydiaK said:


> How did you meet her? And obviously this is a special circumstance...does anyone else have experience going to the boarder or just renewing a FMM? IS there any info about this on a consulate page...can't seem to find the info....?


She just recognizes my family. Second from last time we went she told us that we did not have to leave for three days and that she would do our cards while redoing the import sticker for our truck and, true enough when we went in January she just did it. We did come prepared to go to Belize, just in case.


----------



## Isla Verde

LydiaK said:


> How did you meet her? And obviously this is a special circumstance...does anyone else have experience going to the boarder or just renewing a FMM? IS there any info about this on a consulate page...can't seem to find the info....?


Lydia, keep in mind that there is no way to renew an FMM. You have to leave Mexico (even if it's just for a brief time) and then you come back across the border with a brand new FMM in hand.


----------



## LydiaK

I have read many places that you simply go to the immigration office and get a NEW FMM (sorry about the confusion, not a RENEWAL)...aside from that...if anything I should just be prepared to leave the country when I go? Is 72 hours the law? I will be flying by plane...I understand there are 30 day, 60 day, and 180 day FMMs? Which one is given on the plane and how do I request a 180 day FMM? I am just trying to figure out the most cost effective and easiest way of doing this (if I don't have employment)...taxis, lodging, travel, etc back and forth to the boarder gets expensive...


----------



## joaquinx

LydiaK said:


> I have read many places that you simply go to the immigration office and get a NEW FMM (sorry about the confusion, not a RENEWAL)...aside from that...if anything I should just be prepared to leave the country when I go? Is 72 hours the law? I will be flying by plane...I understand there are 30 day, 60 day, and 180 day FMMs? Which one is given on the plane and how do I request a 180 day FMM? I am just trying to figure out the most cost effective and easiest way of doing this (if I don't have employment)...taxis, lodging, travel, etc back and forth to the boarder gets expensive...


Any more, Migration will give you a 180 day FMM. Ask for 180 days to be sure. The FMM can be renewed UP TO 180 days. That is, if you get a 150 day FMM, you can get an additional 30 days added on at the local Migration office for a fee. After that, you need to exit the country and reenter to get a new one. Migration DOES NOT issue new FMMs.


----------



## Isla Verde

LydiaK said:


> I have read many places that you simply go to the immigration office and get a NEW FMM (sorry about the confusion, not a RENEWAL)...aside from that...if anything I should just be prepared to leave the country when I go? Is 72 hours the law? I will be flying by plane...I understand there are 30 day, 60 day, and 180 day FMMs? Which one is given on the plane and how do I request a 180 day FMM?


I've never heard of going to Migración to get a new FMM, but that doesn't mean it has never happened. Where are the places you've read that this is the case? In the past, tourist cards were issued for varying amounts of time depending on the whim of the person stamping them when you entered Mexico, but for the last few years, everyone has been given one for 180 days. All of these rules and regulations can be very confusing and even aggravating (not to mention the added problem of all the inaccurate information found on the internet ), but it's just part of the "fun" of becoming an expat!


----------



## LydiaK

Thanks for all of the help, everyone!!!!
I will just have to find out how long exactly I will have to leave the country for before I return....is anyone an expat to Tulum from the states? Any advice, tips...etc for living, moving, finding work etc...???


----------



## LydiaK

I have read it multiple places including : How to Move to Mexico
BUT it doesn't say exactly if you have to leave and for how long...
Again, anyone in Tulum or the area, that is from the States living without a job or has any tips, advice...????
Thanks again!


----------



## Belizegirl

We have flown in at least ten times in the last four years and have always been given 180 days. Once, a lady was just going to give us 60 days and I just asked for 180. 

I do not know if it is the law to have to leave for 72 hours but for us, as long as the one certain lady is at where you do your vehicles, we do not have to leave Mexico. 

I just spoke to a friend who lives in Chetumal who is going to Belize next week because he needs a new FMM. He wanted to just get it done without leaving and without going into Belize just to turn around and pay their exit fee. He went to the border last week and was told, yes, he has to leave for 72 hours.

Again, whether it is the law, I do not know. Sometimes things here change depending on who you talk to and some things are hard to get definite answers on.


----------



## LydiaK

Ok thanks for all of the help with the FMM!!! I don't have a car or drive but I believe there is a water taxi to Belize near Tulum 
Anyone have any other advice....??? Stories to share...??? Anyone in the Tulum area?


----------



## Isla Verde

LydiaK said:


> I have read it multiple places including : How to Move to Mexico
> BUT it doesn't say exactly if you have to leave and for how long...


I guess you're referring to getting a new FMM without leaving Mexico. I saw nothing in the link you provided that says you can do that. It does give extensive information about applying for a residence visa (what used to be called an FM3) once you're in Mexico.


----------



## LydiaK

It quoted: : "If you wish to stay more than 180 days, you will have to return to the border, turn in your expiring FMM and get a new one. The is a persistent myth that you cannot do that -- only one FMM per year. That is bunk. "
Again, it doesn't say that you need to exit the country and for how long...but I will just assume that its 72hours. Has anyone heard of any exceptions to this...I have heard this about humanitarian work etc..just curious...


----------



## LydiaK

Also, found this interesting discussion about exiting and entering...has anyone heard that that 180 days will be limited to ONCE per year!!!????

Staying Over 180 days in Mexico,Is Extension Possible or Must do Visa Run? - Lonely Planet travel forum


----------



## Isla Verde

LydiaK said:


> It quoted: : "If you wish to stay more than 180 days, you will have to return to the border, turn in your expiring FMM and get a new one. The is a persistent myth that you cannot do that -- only one FMM per year. That is bunk. "
> Again, it doesn't say that you need to exit the country and for how long...but I will just assume that its 72hours. Has anyone heard of any exceptions to this...I have heard this about humanitarian work etc..just curious...


That sentence could have been worded more clearly. I think that "return to the border" means to actually cross the border in order to get a new FMM. But I always fly into Mexico, so I can't be offer you any first-hand information. Sorry . . .


----------



## LydiaK

No problem..same here-have always flown in and out...but I suppose worse case scenario I can use the water taxi to Belize for 3 days and return...I will see if I can find any more info from a legit source on this and post...will let you know. Thanks fro all of the help...only other question is finding a job...that's a whole other can of worms. I have spoken to a hotel owner but not in detail yet...


----------



## mickisue1

LydiaK said:


> It quoted: : "If you wish to stay more than 180 days, you will have to return to the border, turn in your expiring FMM and get a new one. The is a persistent myth that you cannot do that -- only one FMM per year. That is bunk. "
> Again, it doesn't say that you need to exit the country and for how long...but I will just assume that its 72hours. Has anyone heard of any exceptions to this...I have heard this about humanitarian work etc..just curious...


Unless you are reading the law itself, in Spanish, there is always the possibility of misconstruing what the law is. Any website that interprets laws for its readers is in danger of leaving out important little things, as well as doing some misconstruction, as well.

It's not unique to sites that try to encapsulate immigration laws for other countries. Any set of laws is laden with meanings that are not necessarily clear on the first, or even the tenth pass.


----------



## LydiaK

Well we are between elections at the moment so nothing is 100% set in stone...I was asking terms of people's personal experiences with this...I am well aware of what the internet says and how true it is...I have not been able to find an exact answer to how long to leave etc or where it is stated in the actual law...


----------



## mickisue1

LydiaK said:


> Well we are between elections at the moment so nothing is 100% set in stone...I was asking terms of people's personal experiences with this...I am well aware of what the internet says and how true it is...I have not been able to find an exact answer to how long to leave etc or where it is stated in the actual law...


Just as some TSA agents will make you throw away the pie you were taking home to Mom, and others will just tell you what a nice daughter you are, agents at the border will tell you different things.

As in so many areas where you deal with government agents, the answer nearly always is a firm "It depends."


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Just as some TSA agents will make you throw away the pie you were taking home to Mom, and others will just tell you what a nice daughter you are, agents at the border will tell you different things.
> 
> As in so many areas where you deal with government agents, the answer nearly always is a firm "It depends."


And this is especially true in Mexico!


----------



## Detailman

mickisue1 said:


> Just as some TSA agents will make you throw away the pie you were taking home to Mom, and others will just tell you what a nice daughter you are, agents at the border will tell you different things.
> 
> As in so many areas where you deal with government agents, the answer nearly always is a firm "It depends."


It could depend on: whether you speak Spanish; whether you smile; how you greet them; how the last few people did all of the preceding; whether it is a sunny day; whether they got a good night's sleep; traffic coming to work; their love life; what their boss just said to them; did they miss breakfast; did they have a good lunch; and the list goes on and on.

This applies in all countries and dealing with all types of government or service workers. Anyone of whom we are seeking help.

You can't control much of this except how you come across to them. PUT YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD KIDS!


----------



## circle110

To meet the income requirement, all immigration wants to see are the statements from the 3 previous months with deposits into your account of ~$1300 (it differs by location - here in Guanajuato they want to see $1200). 

Since you say you have enough for 10 months, you probably have an account with that money in it. Set up a second checking account and transfer $1300 in each of the 3 months from your main account into the other. Then you'll have your 3 statements showing a monthly "income" of $1300 and will meet the income requirement for a no-inmigrante visa (FM3). Then you don't need to leave after 180 days to get a new FMM

Doing it that way complies with the letter of the law even if it maybe violates the spirit of it somewhat.


----------



## joaquinx

circle110 said:


> Since you say you have enough for 10 months, you probably have an account with that money in it. Set up a second checking account and transfer $1300 in each of the 3 months from your main account into the other. Then you'll have your 3 statements showing a monthly "income" of $1300 and will meet the income requirement for a no-inmigrante visa (FM3). Then you don't need to leave after 180 days to get a new FMM
> 
> Doing it that way complies with the letter of the law even if it maybe violates the spirit of it somewhat.


Since the agents at Migration are more interested in crossing their T's and dotting their I's, this will work. If not, you still have the option of crossing the border and reentering to get a new FMM.


----------



## mickisue1

joaquinx said:


> Since the agents at Migration are more interested in crossing their T's and dotting their I's, this will work. If not, you still have the option of crossing the border and reentering to get a new FMM.


Heh.

Like government employees everywhere who have power over the public.

They may not have it over their spouses and children, and they most certainly are at the bottom of the career ladder in their field. But if you help them keep their forms neat and tidy, and act as if you understand that their job is mostly thankless, you will be the better for it.


----------



## LydiaK

circle110 said:


> To meet the income requirement, all immigration wants to see are the statements from the 3 previous months with deposits into your account of ~$1300 (it differs by location - here in Guanajuato they want to see $1200).
> 
> Since you say you have enough for 10 months, you probably have an account with that money in it. Set up a second checking account and transfer $1300 in each of the 3 months from your main account into the other. Then you'll have your 3 statements showing a monthly "income" of $1300 and will meet the income requirement for a no-inmigrante visa (FM3). Then you don't need to leave after 180 days to get a new FMM
> 
> Doing it that way complies with the letter of the law even if it maybe violates the spirit of it somewhat.


OH WOW! That is possible? i.e..... for instance have my mother hold the majority of my funds and transfer $1200 into my account in MX each month and show authorities my bank statement? This works for an FM3??? Aren't there other requirements? I thought that you had to live there 2 years before you could apply?


----------



## joaquinx

LydiaK said:


> OH WOW! That is possible? i.e..... for instance have my mother hold the majority of my funds and transfer $1200 into my account in MX each month and show authorities my bank statement? This works for an FM3??? Aren't there other requirements? I thought that you had to live there 2 years before you could apply?


Proof of residence, i.e., utility bill, photos, copy of passport (portrait page), request letter. I have to go to Migration in a few days to do the renewal two step.

You can get a utility bill from your landlord, photos at a studio cost under 100 pesos, sometimes Migration will give you a copy of the request letter, else anyone with a fm3 has a copy. The text varies with each office and often with each agent.


----------



## LydiaK

Isn't this lying to immigration officials??? What if I have close friends in D.F. and have one of them write that I am living with them???


----------



## Isla Verde

LydiaK said:


> This works for an FM3??? Aren't there other requirements? I thought that you had to live there 2 years before you could apply?


No, you don't have to live in Mexico for any period of time before applying for an FM3. I wonder where you got that idea from.


----------



## LydiaK

There was a FM2 and FM3 but I believe that they combined the 2 so I was probably reading other information...either way is it worth applying for an FM3...?
I know you have to pay a fee, do you have to pay a fee each year and show income? 
Does this income need to be from a business in Mexico?


----------



## curiosa

@LydiaK: I actually live an hour away from Tulum and it's such a cool town. If I could live there, I would. There are many ex-pats from all over the world and that's part of the charm of the town in my opinion. 

There's actually a Tulum forum: tulum, mexico forum

You may be able to find some good information there too. Unfortunately, I can't give you more info than just that. Best to you!


----------



## RVGRINGO

The FM3 became the No Inmigrante Credencial
The FM2 became the Inmigrante Credencial, leading to 'Inmigrado' in five years.

The new law, combining the two & making other changes, has not been implemented; & may never be.


----------

